
How a startup is helping to secure the open source ecosystem with huntr.dev - JakeMimoni
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/opensource/how-a-startup-wants-to-help-secure-the-open-source-ecosystem-with-huntr-a-bug-bounty-board/
======
Ghjklov
[https://filepush.co/nJs8/20200325_095744-maim.png](https://filepush.co/nJs8/20200325_095744-maim.png)

Hmm

~~~
adam-418sec
Looks like one of our users heard about the post and started sharing it on our
discord server! I apologise to the HackerNews overlords for all the greenies

Adam here from 418sec though, happy to answer any of your questions :)

------
onegod
very useful actually I'm getting into web dev I would like to learn how to
find vuln. in my websites , and this server not only shows me some programming
tricks but also some pentesting as well you guys are doing amazing work

------
TheGrahamDubya
Great idea! Why wasn’t this something before.

------
regorhunt02052
Here here

------
godzkid
A new and really cool idea I love it My every electron and proton and nucleus
in my body loves it

------
Keyzed
Best idea ever, it's like a hit list for bugs.

------
carlcanslr
Interesting read!

